# Counterfeit Zeiss Rife Scopes



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

There is a warning about counterfeit Zeiss Rifle scopes that are being sold on Ebay.

Here is the link to the information, it is towards the bottom of the page.

http://www.zeiss.com/sports-optics/en_us/hunting/riflescopes/conquest-riflescopes.html


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Leupold has had similar issues in teh past.


----------

